# الدبلومات الهندسية التخصصيه بالجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة



## eng_a_h_helal (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسعدني ان ارفق اليكم جداول الدراسة الخاصة بالدبلومات الهندسية التخصصية بالجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة
ولي سؤال بالنسبة لدبلومة ادارة المشروعات prmgلم أجد في مواد الدراسة البريمافيرا او تطبيقات للاكسل في ادارة المشروعات فهل هي غير موجوده ام انها يتم دراستها داخل احد المقررات الموجوده
رجاء الافادة 
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:81:​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

سلم لي على مصر
دورات رائعة
يا ترى هل يقبلوا فيها غير المصريين ؟
و كم مدة البرنامج الواحد ؟
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> سلم لي على مصر
> دورات رائعة
> يا ترى هل يقبلوا فيها غير المصريين ؟
> و كم مدة البرنامج الواحد ؟
> و بارك الله فيك


 أهلا بيك 
طبعا ممكن يقبلوا غير المصريين بس بحساب آخر والحساب مذكور في الملفات المرفقة 
وبالنسبة لفترة الدراسة ممكن تخلص من سنه حتى ثلاث سنوات حسب شطرتك​


----------



## aseyamm (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لدورة PRMG فهى دورة فى ادارة المشروعات وفى كورس التخطيط يتم تدريس محاضرات بريمافيرا . والشهادة مكونة من 6 كورسات منهم 4 اجبارى و 2 اختيارى ويمكن اختيار احد المواد من البرامج الأخرى و لذلك يدرس كثيرون Primavera من ضمن برنامج CADU على ما اعتقد.


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطيةحسن (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## hossni (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ماهيى 1 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ياريت لو حد اخد حاجة منها يفيدنا


----------



## magnum1272003 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanks for covering


----------



## Jamal (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## eng.whitemoon (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا
ولي سؤال هل يمكن افادتي عن مواعيد و اسعار master MBA & PMP بالجامعه الامريكية و كيفية او متطلبات التسجيل بها
شكرا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (25 نوفمبر 2010)

eng.whitemoon قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولي سؤال هل يمكن افادتي عن مواعيد و اسعار master mba & pmp بالجامعه الامريكية و كيفية او متطلبات التسجيل بها
> شكرا


 التفاصيل دي كلها موجوده بالملف المرفق
أسألكم الدعاء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال راغب (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووور 
وفقك الله 
مع خالص تحيتي


----------



## س.س.ع (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

